# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Sa të sigurtë janë serverat e institucioneve në Shqipëri ?!

## baaroar

Po hap faqen zyrtare të agjensisë së prokurimeve publike, dhe më del ky gabim.

----------


## Kinney

duke ditur nivelin e ulet te atyre qe punojne per programimin dhe mirembajtjen e siteve ne shqiperi nuk me duket dhe aq habi.

----------


## don lico

Nuk besoj se e kane fajin ata qe punojne thjesht mendoj qe faji eshte i shefave qe mundohen te blene gjerat dhe hostet me te lira vetem e vetem qe te fusin ndonje leke ne xhep.

Eshte edhe nje faktor i dyte qe IT mund te punoj nje qe se ka idene fare vetem eshte atje se eshte miku i njerit apo i tjetrit.

Gjithe te mirat ^_^

----------


## The Pathfinder

> Nuk besoj se e kane fajin ata qe punojne thjesht mendoj qe faji eshte i shefave qe mundohen te blene gjerat dhe hostet me te lira vetem e vetem qe te fusin ndonje leke ne xhep.
> 
> Eshte edhe nje faktor i dyte qe IT mund te punoj nje qe se ka idene fare vetem eshte atje se eshte miku i njerit apo i tjetrit.
> 
> Gjithe te mirat ^_^


Nuk eshte e vertete qe IT tani jane kot.
IT qe punojne, te pakten, personat me te cilet jam hasur... kane qene vertete te zote dhe me background!
Tjeter gje eshte qe mundohen ti bejne gjerat per me lire per te vjedhur!

----------


## don lico

Jam shume dakort prandaj e thashe qe atje ku punojne IT te zotet qe ka goxha fare jane shefat qe se bejne punen sic duhet.

Por te siguroj qe ka edhe vende qe sjane as shefat dhe as IT sic duhet per kete te jesh i bindur.

Gjithe te mirat ^_^

----------


## ardi22

me falni sa po ju nderpres .po mos i bini ne qaf njerzve ore,po problemin e ka kopjuteri juaj jo faqja e tyre shikoni mir kompjuterat se te un nuk ndodh e njejta gje .dhe problemin e keni te certifikatat e programit te navigimit ne internet si te google chrome qe ka vu dhe foton

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

a ta nxjerr kte problem me te gjithe adresat https ?
Nqs po shiko daten e komjuterit (perfshi edhe vitin) nqs e ke ne rregull.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Qe te heq perfundimisht dyshimin sa te sigurte jane po te jap username edhe passin Administrativ qe ka patur  :ngerdheshje: 

U:albano
P: qojle

Ky ishte nje nga gjenite shqiptare qe punoi me amerikanet per te bere programin. Kishte vene si user emrin edhe si pas mbiemrin e tij.

Je i kenaqur tani?

Po ti merr nje laptop... hip ne makine edhe parko te piramida ne Tirane afer kryeministrise. Edhe do shikosh qe punojne me rrjete wireless... e degjove mire wireless. 
Do me per Belulin?

----------


## Force-Intruder

> a ta nxjerr kte problem me te gjithe adresat https ?
> Nqs po shiko daten e komjuterit (perfshi edhe vitin) nqs e ke ne rregull.


Ate lajmerim chrome e nxjerr ose nqs enkriptimi eshte i dobet...64 bit psh ose nese certifikata ka skaduar. Nuk ka te beje me kompjuterin e atij.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> Ate lajmerim chrome e nxjerr ose nqs enkriptimi eshte i dobet...64 bit psh ose nese certifikata ka skaduar. Nuk ka te beje me kompjuterin e atij.


Me ka ndohur qe kur e kisha daten e pc ne 2006-ten mi njihte me nxirrte ate tabelen e "untrusted certification". po besoj qe eshte kjo qe thua ti nqs e ben vetem me kte faqen. ca faqje eshte kjo gjithsesi?

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Cfare do te behet eshte ajo qe thote F-I certifikata qe ata kane gjeneruar per serverat e tyre eshte me encriptim te uet 64 bit qe kompjuterat tani e njohin nivel te ulet sigurie. Nuk ka te beje fare ma ata qe punojne apo me ata qe jane shefa ka thjeshte te beje me hirarkine primitive te implementuar ne serverat e tyre. pres koken do jene akoma duke perdorur WindowsNT Server ose 2000 pasi ne 2003 edhe 2008 nuk ekziston encriptimi i ulet me i ulti i lejuar eshte 128bit nga te gjitha standartet boterore. Por qe sigurimi i serverave apo te themi me mire faqeve qe ata perdorin eshte shume per te kerkuar + per ate qe thote F-I qe Kryeministria akoma perdor Wireless eshte nje nga pikat me te dobta per nje institucjon jo me te thuash institucjon qeveritar. Ketu edhe kompanite me te remdomta kur jane te detyruar te perdorin wireles krijojne VLAN te vecante per wireless qe te mos kete nderhyrje fare ne sistemin e brendshem te institucjonit. Kjo eshte e pa pranushme te perdoresh wireless ne nje institucjon qeveritar aq me shume KRYEMINISTRIA.


Ardi

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Kjo eshte e pa pranushme te perdoresh wireless ne nje institucjon qeveritar aq me shume KRYEMINISTRIA.


Jo vetem wireless... po wireless qe broadcast SSID... te pakten 2 nga 6 jane WEP ndersa te tjeret WPA (as 2 jo).
O burra nga nje laptop, nje usb te boot-ueshme me backtrack 4 edhe je online ... hapu dhe te futesh.

----------


## The Pathfinder

> Jo vetem wireless... po wireless qe broadcast SSID... te pakten 2 nga 6 jane WEP ndersa te tjeret WPA (as 2 jo).
> O burra nga nje laptop, nje usb te boot-ueshme me backtrack 4 edhe je online ... hapu dhe te futesh.


Backtrack-un mund edhe ta perdoresh me Vmware workstation...
Nuk dmth qe duhet ta perdoresh me USB bootable patjeter.

----------


## The Pathfinder

> Qe te heq perfundimisht dyshimin sa te sigurte jane po te jap username edhe passin Administrativ qe ka patur 
> 
> U:albano
> P: qojle
> 
> Ky ishte nje nga gjenite shqiptare qe punoi me amerikanet per te bere programin. Kishte vene si user emrin edhe si pas mbiemrin e tij.
> 
> Je i kenaqur tani?
> 
> ...



Ky albani qojla, jep mesim edhe tek informatika  :ngerdheshje: 
Per networking!

----------


## don lico

me qe e kane fajin kompjuterat tane provo te hapesh kete adrese mash.gov.al eshte faqja zyrtare e ministrise se arsimit ka nje shekull qe nuk punon, kush e ka fajin ne kete rast???

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Asnjeri nuk u ka hedhur fajin kompjuterave "tane" fajin gjithmone e ka infrastruktura edhe hirarkia se si eshte ndertuar sistemi i tyre.


Ardi

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Backtrack-un mund edhe ta perdoresh me Vmware workstation...
> Nuk dmth qe duhet ta perdoresh me USB bootable patjeter.


Backtrack e kam ne nje USB 16GB me instalim permanent dhe full disk encryption.
Dmth jo si live OS, por mund te punosh dhe te gjitha vecorite e sistemit duke nisur qe nga wallpaper etj ruhen ne perfundim te sesionit dhe vazhdojne ne bootin tjeter.
Po ashtu ruhen dokumentat dhe logs, si edhe mund te behen updates per bukuri.

Full encryption siguron mbrojtjen duke qene se qe ne formatim disku mbushet me random data ne fillim. Keshtu edhe po te humbi... as nuk e startojne dot po nuk paten passwordin per te cbllokuar particionin...
Duhet ta provosh njehere keshtu...  :Lulja3:

----------


## Aldi1

Ne pergjithesi adresat me .gov.al kan pat problem per tu hapur, une personalisht vetem duke perdorur internet explore ja kam dal dhe ndonje here me eshte dashur te perdor I explore te vjeter......

PS: Ky programi Backtrack per cfare sherben?

----------


## The Pathfinder

> Backtrack e kam ne nje USB 16GB me instalim permanent dhe full disk encryption.
> Dmth jo si live OS, por mund te punosh dhe te gjitha vecorite e sistemit duke nisur qe nga wallpaper etj ruhen ne perfundim te sesionit dhe vazhdojne ne bootin tjeter.
> Po ashtu ruhen dokumentat dhe logs, si edhe mund te behen updates per bukuri.
> 
> Full encryption siguron mbrojtjen duke qene se qe ne formatim disku mbushet me random data ne fillim. Keshtu edhe po te humbi... as nuk e startojne dot po nuk paten passwordin per te cbllokuar particionin...
> Duhet ta provosh njehere keshtu...


Prape eshte me i sigurte ne laptop-in tend.
 :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## iktuus

_backtrack4  eshte  nje strument  qe  lejon  lehtesisht  hyrjen  ne rrjet te mbrojtur nga kriptografia wep. Eshte nje prodhim i linux  edhe per ta pasur  te duhet se zben  nje particion  i linuc  ne   hard diskun  tend  ose    nga nje pen drive.  Me pak fjal   une nese kam backtrack  penetroj  ne rrjetin  tend wirles  gje qe eshte e ndaluar  me ligj. 
_

----------

